# USWNT vs. Australia and Belgium Friendlies



## outside! (Apr 8, 2019)

I watched both games. I watched the Australia game with DD. She has the same misgivings about the GK position as I. My smart ass comment during the Australia game was "So the USWNT is wearing Liverpool jersey and shorts, does that mean the defense has to play like Liverpool?". I do think the team has improved their passing and off the ball movement. I would like to see Julie Ertz play center fullback.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 8, 2019)

Got there late, but the seats made it worth it.  Super fun experience.  Great stadium.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 12, 2019)

There is talk about bringing the NWSL to that stadium.  Sign me up for season seats.


----------

